# ?? Duck Calling ??



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys does anybody know of any websites that teach you how do call ducks. my uncle just gave me a Ducks Unlimeted Classic Series Double Reed if that helps. he just told me to practice but i dont know any thing to learn from so if anybody knows of any sites, please let me know. thnx !$


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't know of any wed sites but there are a lot of good videos at gander mountain that should help


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Trying cutting and pasting this web page in your browser. I found a bunch of videos on this search. 

http://video.yahoo.com/video/search?p=fromsite:www.knightandhale.com


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.ducks.org/Hunting/DuckCalling/1173/DuckCalling.html

Haydels makes an nice video but really you just have to practice practice practice. Most guys say something similar to "what" or 
"tah uht" into the call the make a quack. Once you get the quack down it's easy to expand into the greeting and hail calls. I usually keep my tongue touching the back of my lower teeth and while blowing close your jaw as to touch your tongue (not the tip) to the roof of your mouth. It makes for a nice crisp break. Just keep messing with it until you get something close and go from there. 

Just remember to blow from your diaphragm and chest and not your mouth and cheeks. If you want to be able to call this year just go get a drake whistle for 5 bucks and humm into it while you blow, initially cupping it and then opening your hand. Takes 2 seconds to learn and it can be very effective.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

practice, practice and then go get spme more pratice.
Use the word "at" as you hitting the call. Say it sharp and cut it off quick on the T


----------

